# has anyone tested this thing?



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164151


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a bud who has one of these. Doesn't really do anything to improve his gaming experience which is what he bought it for. Apparently it helps with his uploads only, and not so much with the download part. If you have VOIP then this will boost your performance a bit when talking, etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that thing is way overpriced.  I would just buy a $60 WRT54GL and install one of the many 3rd party firmwares that give you the same QoS functions, actually some give you better QoS functions than this thing.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't bother..  Get a better connection with your ISP or a better ISP.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, it's not going to speed up your connection. If your speeds are slow, get a better package.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

i very much so like the QoS in openWRT [i use openWRT + X-Wrt] it works great.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 24, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Wow, that thing is way overpriced.  I would just buy a $60 WRT54GL and install one of the many 3rd party firmwares that give you the same QoS functions, actually some give you better QoS functions than this thing.


ill cosign this.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

where do i get a QoS firmware?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2008)

HyperWRT+Thibor is a good one.  Tomato is another good one.  Google them.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> HyperWRT+Thibor is a good one.  Tomato is another good one.  Google them.



so wait, will this help my ping?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

Some info here - <Click Me>

>Even if you don't find what you need here, there are links at the bottom for other freeware that should help with what you seek.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Some info here - <Click Me>
> 
> >Even if you don't find what you need here, there are links at the bottom for other freeware that should help with what you seek.



i read it already, doesn't work with my router.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i read it already, doesn't work with my router.



What router do you have?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

linskys WRT300N


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> linskys WRT300N



Please don't take this wrong, but time to upgrade a bit. You were looking at dropping $70 for the item you started the thread on, so give these a look below:

To buy online consider this.

To buy in a store consider this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Please don't take this wrong, but time to upgrade a bit. You were looking at dropping $70 for the item you started the thread on, so give these a look below:
> 
> To buy online consider this.
> 
> To buy in a store consider this.



1.) The WRT300N is newer than the WRT54G series.  It is Linksys's Wireless N router.  Switching to a WRT54G would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.
2.)  The two routers you linked to are complete crap.  They are the new WRT54G, which isn't compatible with most 3rd party firmwares.  They also have connections issues due to their lack or RAM.  The "good" WRT54G has been rebranded the WRT54GL.  The current WRT54G's being sold are version 5+ which are terrible routers.

There aren't many firmwares that will work with the WRT300N, in fact I don't know of any that work with them.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> 1.) The WRT300N is newer than the WRT54G series.  It is Linksys's Wireless N router.  Switching to a WRT54G would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.
> 2.)  The two routers you linked to are complete crap.  They are the new WRT54G, which isn't compatible with most 3rd party firmwares.  They also have connections issues due to their lack or RAM.  The "good" WRT54G has been rebranded the WRT54GL.  The current WRT54G's being sold are version 5+ which are terrible routers.
> 
> There aren't many firmwares that will work with the WRT300N, in fact I don't know of any that work with them.



You are correct that the 300N is newer, but I disagree that the WRT54GL is crap. I've had two that have worked flawlessly, and the firmware works fine. What I should have stated and didn't (because I'm jumping around too much) is the 300N was Linksys's first stab at the draft-N market and does not perform as well as the 54's. From a firmware standpoint the 300 was a step backwards. Real sexy features, but lousy firmware and actual functionality.

As stated, I've never had an issue with the 54's, they've always worked great for me. As with many products, there are also folks who have had bad experiences.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't say the WRT54GL is crap, in fact I said the exact opposite.  The WRT54GL is a great router.  I said the routers you linked to were complete crap.  You linked to the regular WRT54G, which is complete crap.  I own 3 WRT54GL's and love them.  However, the WRT54G is complete crap.

You are right, in terms of firmware, the WRT300N is a step backwards from the WRT54GL.  But that is only because of the lack of 3rd party support.  However, technology wise, the WRT300N is a step ahead.  And when comparing the stock firmwares, the WRT300N is better, and in no way in need of an upgrade.  If he doesn't have a use for the wireless N technolgy, then switching to a WRT54GL would probably be an option though.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2008)

What connection speed you have with your ISP ?, and is it as or near as fast they say it should be at any time you download files from places ?..

Best thing is not going wireless if thats a option.. all so it's more secure.  My mother has one it's allways timing her out even more when downloading at high speed...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

@new - Yep links were crap! Updated them to the ones I meant in the 1st place.

@brave - Asrock has a good point if you don't have to or need to go wireless..


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2008)

i have a cat6 cable going to the ethernet cord to my mobo...and this is my internet:


which is a little over what i ordered, but speed is not my problem, ping is.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 24, 2008)

DDWRT works with the linksys WRT300N.  There is no reason to downgrade to a WRT54G.  I use DDWRT with my WRT150N and the WRT300N is,  if anything, better supported.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

http://x-wrt.org/


----------



## echo75 (Apr 24, 2008)

waste of money dont bother, get faster internet service!! thats the only sure banker here.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 24, 2008)

echo75 said:


> waste of money dont bother, get faster internet service!! thats the only sure banker here.



I hear ya, but braveheart already has the 300 and the internet, might as well try what polaris offered first and take it from there. Btw, did not know about that, thanks polaris!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 24, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i have a cat6 cable going to the ethernet cord to my mobo...and this is my internet:
> 
> 
> which is a little over what i ordered, but speed is not my problem, ping is.



In that case see if you can get your hands on a wired router  go fully wired. if you can one from egg \ wal mart so you have the option of returning it.


As for speedtest forget that load of crap... Like saying i only get 500KB when if i goto steam or UBI for example i get 2.2MBs downloads.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> DDWRT works with the linksys WRT300N.  There is no reason to downgrade to a WRT54G.  I use DDWRT with my WRT150N and the WRT300N is,  if anything, better supported.
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php



Thanks, I didn't know DDWRT works with the WRT300N.

Sveasoft also supports the WRT300N appearently.



echo75 said:


> waste of money dont bother, get faster internet service!! thats the only sure banker here.



Faster internet service is rarely the solution.  You can game on surprising slow connections as long as you have a decent ping.  786k/128K is fast enough for mild online gaming if you have a good ping.  His ping is most likely low due to other users on his network, which is why he needs a QoS solution to give him priority over the other users, which will reduce ping.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 25, 2008)

echo75 said:


> waste of money dont bother, get faster internet service!! thats the only sure banker here.



i have the fastest available in my town, and teh best service in my state.

ok, which one do i want? http://x-wrt.org/install.html  and do i need to DL or install anything else for this to work? or is that it?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 25, 2008)

if you have a good WRT54G or WRT54GS or etc then you can install that, but if you have a WRT300N you have to install openWRT then install X-WRT as a package [there are instructions for that all over the internet, its really not hard cuz of ipkg yay]

a few things to keep in mind, befor you do anything grab a working image of a firmware you know how to use well, and get the linksys tftp client that way if anything goes wrong you can flash it during boot


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 26, 2008)

i dont know how to use any firmware...


ok, so what is the best firmware in order to get better ping? also, can the 3rd party firmware be on any PC? or does it have to be the one connected to the modem? or anything like that?


----------

